# Card Reader with CD/DVD Burner Combo?



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello!

I am here to desperately ask for help.
I went through thousands of pages on hundreds of website to find this thing and I couldn't.

But I really need it...

What I am looking for is a 5.25" internal bay device that has ALL of these 4 things in one package.

1. *CD/DVD Burner*
I know there are lots of card readers that do everything listed below, but without cd/dvd burner/reader. Challenge is having both in one unit. Don't need blue-ray.

2. *Card Reader* 
I don't care for those 75-in-1 card reader. I only need the following:
SDHC/ SDXC,
microSDHC/ microSDXC,
Memory Stick PRO Duo, 
CompactFlash. 

3. *AUX*
I really need a headphones jack to be there (doesn't even matter if it is regular 3.5mm or 6.3mm). Don't care for microphone jack.

4. *USB*
I just need a couple of USB 3.0 ports. Don't care for 2.0.

All I could find is this device, which is perfect (other then it looking very cheap), but you have to order it wholesale from China + it has the card reader slots, but is missing the actual card reader on the inside.









Another option is to get a slim dvd/cd burner/reader (laptop style like a picture below), a slim card reader (that has the rest of the stuff that I need), and slam them together into one 5.25" bay. I'd be happy, but problem is a form factor for a card reader like that is probably my fantasy.
http://www.digistor.com/TEA-DVW28SSVM3_slim_DVD_writer_slot_load_SATA_largest.jpg

Thanks for your help!
Yero


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This device is probably a prototype and not available anywhere but in China. You might be asking for too much. 
Looks like you will get everything crammed into a 5.25" bay drive, but it will cheap and some of it probably won't work, or not as well as individual unit. It would be better to get a separate 5.25" DVDRW drive and a separate 5.25" Card Reader/USB 3.0


----------



## Yervand (Apr 12, 2007)

You are right. I want too much.

It just that I want a specific case, but I want to stick too many things into it's 3 bays.

I figured it out though! I'll post something a little later.


----------

